# Fog



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes theree is a little bit of mist inthe air but you are drivine in a town center and can see the cars 200 yards in front of you so why the fuck do you need front and rear fog lights blasing away :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

+1

Same here throughout the darker season :evil:


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

[smiley=furious3.gif]

Couldn't agree more! Why do people think putting fog lights on looks better?! Xenon lights look the mutts nuts alone, without some dingy halogen bulb on too!

And as for the rear ones, so dazzling and a waste of electricity!!

Rant over :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cos they are firking idiots


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thick fog in Lincolnshire all day, you needed them on,although I saw several cars with no lights on at all


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Thick fog in Lincolnshire all day, you needed them on,although I saw several cars with no lights on at all


Bright lights are a bit of a pain the bum, but agree with you Dave car drivers that refuse to use lights at all in poor conditions are far worse.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Absence of lights, or inappropriate lights, shows there are a lot of idiots out there. After a bit of light fog you'll have people with their fog lights on for weeks now, completely unaware of the big, bright orange icon on their dashboard saying "HEY YOUR FOG LIGHTS ARE ON". :roll:


----------



## Gyorgy (Jan 13, 2011)

Whilst walking across the stalk of a T-junction a year or so back, a car with fog lights pointlessly blazing nearly turns into me. Fog lights on - but no sign of an indicator. I jump out of the way, and yell 'use your effing indicators and turn your fog lights off you etc'

He stops, lowers his window and goes 'yer what?'
So I repeat. 
He looks increasingly aggressive, I think oh bugger (meanwhile my mate has legged it),
but his girlfriend subdues him. He spits 'They're not fog lights, they're spot-lights'.

'What? Are you driving a fucking kitchen?' I asked, and wandered off in my most nonchalant not-about-to-run-like-hell manner.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The whole point is to see and be seen when visibility is "seriously reduced" but not to obscure the vision of others. Most fog lights are used inappropriately and cause dazzle and annoyance. Why is it that the slightest mist causes people to turn them on despite still being able to see as far as the horizon? And some people use them as a bling fashion accessory!

They should really only be used in thick fog when there is no car in front or behind. When someone comes up behind, you should turn your rear fog light OFF to stop dazzling them and if you come up behind someone you should stop dazzling _them_ by turning your front fog lights OFF, although due to the way the switch works you may not be able to keep the rear one on if needed. Thus in todays conjested traffic there should be little need to use them at all. The complete opposite seems to happen and it's about time the police stopped offenders and issued tickets like they would for a faulty brake light :evil:

They should bring back public information films and start educating people how to use them properly and whilst they are at it; tell them to keep left when not overtaking!

Thre's nothing worse when in the rare moments you do get thick fog, when you come up to a huddle of middle lane hogging, slow moving, bumper to bumper idiots, surrounded in an overwhelming red dazzling glow - all with their fog lights on dazzling each other from the back scatter - and when you get past them (and turn off your rear fog lights to show them what respect for others means!) you find you can speed up because you can now see properly :roll:

From the highway code:



> 226
> You MUST use headlights when visibility is seriously reduced, generally when you cannot see for more than 100 metres (328 feet). You may also use front or rear fog lights but you MUST switch them off when visibility improves (see Rule 236).
> 
> 236
> ...


It's getting worse though and manufacturers are making it worse too. Apart from having removed independent front rear control, new cars are now turning on fog lights automatically when stopping and starting and turning - it's a complete nonsense and only encourages others to use the damn things inappropriately. They should have a buzzer on a timer, that forces you to turn them off and on to clear the sound every 10 minutes - something that makes them as much of a pain to have on for the people inside the car, as it is for the poor sods outside!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that's an excellent idea. In recent years manufacturers have generally gone against the grain of what's right in favour of what's "cool" or whatever. Red interior lighting at night works well. Now we're seeing white being used. It's idiotic. I even saw one car on TV recently, I think it was a Renault, which had a massive great digital speedo display, maybe 4 or 5 inches across in white with black digits. IDEAL for night driving. NOT. Pillocks. :x



John-H said:


> And some people use them as a bling fashion accessory!


People who are in or who watch "The Only Way is Essex" or similar dreck-o-rama one dimensional bullshit, I suspect. :wink:


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't certain manufacturers now use fog lights in a sort of adaptive light fashion ie when cornering to the right the right sided foglight comes on to illuminate the road around the corner?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

CWJ said:


> Don't certain manufacturers now use fog lights in a sort of adaptive light fashion ie when cornering to the right the right sided foglight comes on to illuminate the road around the corner?


Yes. It only encourages inappropriate use and how they got away with having your car automatically infringe the highway code for you I don't know :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

John-H said:


> They should bring back public information films and start educating people how to use them properly and whilst they are at it; tell them to keep left when not overtaking!


Couldn't agree more John. I still remember the one they used to broadcast about motorway driving in the early 80s. Today's idiots are more stupid than those of yesteryear - this new breed of idiots needs to be spoonfed about lane discipline, indication, fog lights and general consideration for other road users. :roll:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They need to be spoonfed about lots of things. What to wear, what to eat, what to buy next.



CWJ said:


> Don't certain manufacturers now use fog lights in a sort of adaptive light fashion ie when cornering to the right the right sided foglight comes on to illuminate the road around the corner?


What a shite idea! It's just what you need coming the other way - some prat with a fog light shining in your face :roll: These worse-than-useless driver aids really need to stop.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> They need to be spoonfed about lots of things. What to wear, what to eat, what to buy next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I blame HSE legislation


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I was travelling towards Chester today in bright sunlight ,,,,,, and had a car (MPV) coming towards me with fog lights on!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only one Dani?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Well, I was travelling towards Chester today in bright sunlight ,,,,,, and had a car (MPV) coming towards me with fog lights on!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Perhaps the driver was new to the car and didn't know where the off switch was. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

